# Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch



## Bullz (10. Juni 2010)

*Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

Hallo, und zwar geht es um ein Campaq nc6000 Laptop. 

Centrino 1,6 Ghz
60gb Festplatte
512Mb Ram
14 Zoll Display
Bald 3 Jahre alt, außerhalb der Garantie.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich einen sehr nerfigen Fehler. 

Es passiert jetzt öfter das mein Laptop nicht mehr bootet. Ich drücke  Ein schalt Knopf, Lüfter fahren an, Bildschirm bleibt dunkel. Und nach 5  sek schaltet sich das Laptop wieder aus.  Dann " spinnt " er. Habe dann  30 mal versucht stur einzuschalten, immer der gleiche Fehler.

Dann lass ich ihm 4 Stunden pause und siehe da, er startet ganz normal  und funktioniert 1A.

Ich erkenne sofort beim einschalten obs klappt oder nicht. Die Leds für  Capslock etc leuchten beim Systemstart nur dann auf wenn er auch normal  bootet. Wenn nach 1 sek nach Systemstart diese nicht Leuten weiß ich  schon. Schleppi hat wieder keinen Bock.

Was kann das für ein Fehler sein ? Wenn mal läuft das Laptop läuft es  einwandfrei. Keine Fehlermeldung nix. Habe an sowas wie fast lehre BIOS  Batterie gedacht die nach einiger Zeit wieder vl genau soviel Saft hat  das er normal booten kann. Aber nur eine Theorie. 

bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.


----------



## 1821984 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

RAM mal getauscht oder nur mit einem Modul gestartet? Vielleicht hat der ein weg.


----------



## Bullz (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

Fehler tritt mit oder ohne am Netz zu hängen auf. Wackelkontakt würde ich ausschließen. Das laptop steht einfach nur " rum " und nach 2 Stunden gehts ohne das ich dann rumdrücke. Display Schaltkontakt habe ich schon manuell gedrückt, hat auch nichts geholfen.

Das mit dem Ram werde ich testen. Danke


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

Es ist also IMMER so, dass es nach langer wartezeit geht? Oder passiert das auch mal, wenn der schon ein paar Stunden rumstand, dass er nicht angeht?


----------



## Bullz (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

irgendwann geht er wieder. Dann halt nach 6 Stunden. Ich teste das auch nicht immer im 2 Stunden Rytmus. Irgendwann geht der Mist halt wieder und dann perfekt. Deswegen glaub ich auch nicht das das Teil mega kaputt ist ...


----------



## Hatuja (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

Könnte vielleicht ein kaputter Kondensator sein, dass er nicht genug Spannung hat / halten kann, wenn du ihn kalt startest. Nach einer Weile haben sie sich dann wieder so halbwegs geladen und er bootet. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

RAM überprüfen und mal nen Alternativnetzteil ausprobieren .
Mein HP hatte ähnliche Probleme kurz bevor das Netzteil übern Jordan ging...


----------



## Bullz (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

wundarbar danke für die tipps ruhig weitermachen  ich probier das alles aus und berichte dann


----------



## willikahn (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

Hallo Bullz,

hatte exakt das gleiche Problem mit meinem nc6000.

Das Bild ist nur ganz sporadisch erschienen und wenn er dann mal hochgefahren ist, durfte man den Laptop auch kaum bewegen sonst wars wieder aus mit der Freude 

Soviel ich weiß handelt es sich dabei um einen Defekt am Mainboard. Scheint ne Art Serienfehler bei diesem Modell zu sein. 

Hab den Laptop dann zur Reparatur eingeschickt. Dauerte etwas über eine Woche und ich hatte mein gutes Stück dann wieder voll funktionsfähig zurück.
Das nc6000 ist eben schon ein Qualitäts-Notebook. Für mich hat sich die Reparatur sehr gelohnt.

Falls es Dich interessiert:
HP Compaq nc6000 - Mainboard Reparatur - Notebook-Expert
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Drück Dir die Daumen mit deinem nc6000.

Grüße Willi


----------



## ShadowAMD (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*

Hi, 

ist das Problem gelöst ??

Wenn nicht, wie heiß wird en dein Laptop ??

So Probleme kenn ich wo man den Laptop einmal am Tag an macht und nur abends wieder ausmacht, sonst gibts häßliche Probleme ^^ 

MFG


----------



## Bullz (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Laptop fährt nicht immer hoch*



willikahn schrieb:


> Hallo Bullz,
> 
> hatte exakt das gleiche Problem mit meinem nc6000.
> 
> ...



hallo, hast du diese 90 euro gezahlt für die Reperatur ? Das Laptop hat doch nicht mal mehr nen Wert für 150. 90 euro würde ich da nie reininvestieren.

Mit bisschen druck auf die Platine geht das Laptop sogar ganz gut. Solange es nicht den Geist aufgibt past es


----------

